# 2 Nvidia Treibervers. parallel installieren - möglich?

## Erdie

Hallo,

ich stehe jetzt vor folgendem Problem: Ich habe einen Kernel, der stabil läuft (2.6.26-r1) und möchte jetzt parallel einen neuen Testkernel installieren (2.6.27-r3).

Der alte Kernel zwingt mich zu einer älteren nvidia-drivers Version (173.14.09), da sich die neueren Wrapper leider nicht mit 2.6.26 kompilieren lassen. Mit dem Kernel 2.6.27 habe ich also die neuste testing Version von Nvidia installiert, was aber leider dazu führt, dass das Nvidia Modul im alten Kernel nicht mehr funktioniert weil die dazugehörigen GL Bibliotheken inkompatibel sind. Ich kann also nur einen zur Zeit funktionsfähigen Kernel installieren, es sei denn, ich wechsle jedesmal den Link auf die Kernelquellen und emerge nvidia-drivers neu.

Gibt es einen Weg, diesen Konflikt zu umgehen?

-erdie

----------

## misterjack

Dumme Zwischenfrage: 2.6.27 läuft stabil, wozu am 2.6.26er Kernel festhalten?

----------

## Erdie

Naja, ob 2.6.27 stabil läuft, merke ich erst frühestens ein paar Wochen später. 

Bei 2.6.25 hatte ich sporadische Abstürze, machmal nach 2 Stunden update, machmal nach 1 Tag. Gemerkt hatte ich das aber erst nach Wochen. Seit dem lasse ich die Kiste erstmal mit neuem Kernel 1 Woche durchlaufen, wenn es denn geht, und erkläre ihn dann für stabil.

Ich kann damit leben auf 2.6.27 zu bleiben, wenn was passiert muß ich eben nvidia re-emergen und auf 2.6.26 zurück. Es hat mich aber interessiert ob es generell möglich ist, so eine Art Slot - Installation für Nvidia zu machen. Wenn es nicht geht, dann geht es eben nicht. Da sieht man mal, wie toll das mit dem binären Treibern ist. Aber ich bin ja froh überhaupt welche zu haben.

Gruß

Erdie

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich stehe jetzt vor folgendem Problem: Ich habe einen Kernel, der stabil läuft (2.6.26-r1) und möchte jetzt parallel einen neuen Testkernel installieren (2.6.27-r3).
> 
> Der alte Kernel zwingt mich zu einer älteren nvidia-drivers Version (173.14.09), da sich die neueren Wrapper leider nicht mit 2.6.26 kompilieren lassen. Mit dem Kernel 2.6.27 habe ich also die neuste testing Version von Nvidia installiert, was aber leider dazu führt, dass das Nvidia Modul im alten Kernel nicht mehr funktioniert weil die dazugehörigen GL Bibliotheken inkompatibel sind. Ich kann also nur einen zur Zeit funktionsfähigen Kernel installieren, es sei denn, ich wechsle jedesmal den Link auf die Kernelquellen und emerge nvidia-drivers neu.
> ...

 

was meinst du mit wrapper?

also bei mir lassen sich alle nvidia-driver version >= 177.70 mit kernel 2.6.26 übersetzen

```
-> uname -a

Linux gentoolap 2.6.26-tuxonice #4 SMP Mon Sep 15 18:52:41 CEST 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7500 @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
-> eix -I nvidia-drivers

[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  71.86.06 96.43.07 100.14.09 (~)100.14.11 100.14.19 [M](~)100.14.23 (~)169.07 (~)169.09 169.09-r1 (~)169.12 [M](~)173.08 (~)173.14.05 173.14.09 (~)173.14.12 [M](~)177.13 [M](~)177.67 [M](~)177.68 [M](~)177.70 (~)177.80 (~)180.06[1] (~)180.08[1] {acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_linux multilib}

     Installed versions:  180.08[1](19:00:12 18.11.2008)(acpi gtk kernel_linux -custom-cflags -multilib)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

[1] "local-portage" /usr/local/portage
```

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Naja, ob 2.6.27 stabil läuft, merke ich erst frühestens ein paar Wochen später. 
> 
> Bei 2.6.25 hatte ich sporadische Abstürze, machmal nach 2 Stunden update, machmal nach 1 Tag. Gemerkt hatte ich das aber erst nach Wochen. Seit dem lasse ich die Kiste erstmal mit neuem Kernel 1 Woche durchlaufen, wenn es denn geht, und erkläre ihn dann für stabil.
> 
> Ich kann damit leben auf 2.6.27 zu bleiben, wenn was passiert muß ich eben nvidia re-emergen und auf 2.6.26 zurück. Es hat mich aber interessiert ob es generell möglich ist, so eine Art Slot - Installation für Nvidia zu machen. Wenn es nicht geht, dann geht es eben nicht. Da sieht man mal, wie toll das mit dem binären Treibern ist. Aber ich bin ja froh überhaupt welche zu haben.
> ...

 

slot ist leider nicht möglich, wäre es nur das kernel-modul dann ja. Aber da der nvidia-driver auch ein xorg-treiber modul mitbringt / mitbringen muss, geht das nicht. Außer es wird ein eselect modul entwickelt, was ähnlich wie das opengl modul funktioniert.

----------

## Erdie

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> also bei mir lassen sich alle nvidia-driver version >= 177.70 mit kernel 2.6.26 übersetzen

 

Da hast Du allerdings recht. ich hatte das Problem mal bei einem älteren kernel und habe das jetzt verwechselt. Der neuste nvidia treiber kompiliert tatsächlich mit dem 2.6.26er kernel und ich habe auch kein problem damit. Sorry, da hatte ich mich geirrt.

Gruß

Erdie

----------

